# Propane gas



## Alanatom (Apr 13, 2022)

Hi everyone,l need to know which propane company is the best to buy for nationwide access. I intend to travel alot..


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 13, 2022)

I have read your question but not sure what you are asking are you wanting a  refillable kit fitting or are you wanting to know where to get LPG when traveling or am I being a little thick, if you expand your question you may get a better response


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 14, 2022)

Putting the question in the correct section will get a better response.





__





						Motorhome questions and Knowledge Base.
					

Ask your motorhome related questions here.




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## jann (Apr 14, 2022)

If you want bottles, then calor is best for nationwide


----------



## Boris7 (Apr 24, 2022)

If your starting out and you don't have any bottles your biggest issue may be getting a contract of getting hold of the first bottle(s) 

Not sure of the current position but both new 6kg Calor bottles and refills were in very short supply a while back, that said theres a calorie dealer near me that never had an issue, I think that was because he's a coal merchant and doesn't have any Caller signs up.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 24, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> ... that said theres a calorie dealer near me that never had an issue, I think that was because he's a coal merchant and doesn't have any Caller signs up.



Predictive text Kev?   

There's a calorie dealer near me too and that's where I'm going for breakfast!


----------



## myvanwy (Apr 24, 2022)

Looks like you lot have frightened him off anyway.


----------



## alcam (Apr 24, 2022)

myvanwy said:


> Looks like you lot have frightened him off anyway.


Seems quite a few of these threads get started, OP never heard of again


----------



## Boris7 (Apr 25, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Predictive text Kev?
> 
> There's a calorie dealer near me too and that's where I'm going for breakfast!


Must lean to slow down and read back before pressing post replay


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 26, 2022)

myvanwy said:


> Looks like you lot have frightened him off anyway.





alcam said:


> Seems quite a few of these threads get started, OP never heard of again




Might be out on the road still searching for the lesser spotted, long tailed Calor Bottle and very rare they are indeed


----------

